# It's not just thenumber of sperm that matters- they need to be the same length,



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

too.

This is the best part of the article : Sperm "also struggle to turn sharp corners and crash into walls and eachother in a scene reminicent of a demolition derby." Navigation skills don't improve much later on IMO.... 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2249511/Its-just-number-sperm-man-matters--need-length-too.html


----------

